# Seeking Oldschool 1st/2nd DnD players in DC area



## OldSchoolDM (Mar 11, 2009)

Veteran players wanted for a 1st/2nd edition gaming group. We have been together and playing since prior to 1987 and we aren't looking to fix an edition that isn't broke.  We are playing in the Dragonlance gaming group. 

As a group we are laid back fun loving open minded bunch all ages may apply though mature humor is the usual fare of conversation.

If you got some old 1st/2nd edition DnD books collecting dust and you don't wanna learn new fancy editions the kids are into, come reply too this and the gaming details will be worked out. 

Next game is March 21st.


----------



## Jasperak (Mar 12, 2009)

Shucks, I'm in Richmond. Care to have the group meet somewhere around Stafford or Fredericksburg? (just kidding, I'm jealous)


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Apr 23, 2009)

Interested in the game, how often do you all meet?

You can contact me via email wrculp @ comcast.net 
Thanks


----------

